# SKX013 MODS



## childishthing (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a Seiko SKX013 and I'm wondering where I can get a few parts. I'd like to swap bezels, bezel insert, crystal, and hands. There seem to be a few sites that specialize in offering parts for the 007, but not for the 013. I'm looking forward to modifying my first watch, but the 007 watches are a bit big for my wrist.

Is there an online store I can order from, or someone specifically who specializes in 013 aftermarket parts?

Looking for specifically...
-coin-edge bezel 
-lumed bezel insert
-double-domed sapphire crystal
-hand set w/ orange minute hand


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Other than straps and glass, practically nothing else you're asking for exists. 
The aftermarket (kanji / black) day/date wheels will probably fit right though. 

Hands are an issue as they are shorter than most other Seiko aftermarket designs.

Swapping movements will be an issue too as directly compatible crown stems are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

Look for mods online and check the source page. Seeing what people did and contacting them would be a great first step.

On instagram, for example, youll find mods and also sellers.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I also looking for some simple mod on the 013 but the choice is very limited.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> I also looking for some simple mod on the 013 but the choice is very limited.


This is why you will be selling your 013 and purchasing a 007 within the next 6 months.

Don't worry; you're not the first to go through this. It's a very large club.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

We will be supplying Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts for the SKX013 along with bezel rings as well in the very near future. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

sportura said:


> This is why you will be selling your 013 and purchasing a 007 within the next 6 months.
> 
> Don't worry; you're not the first to go through this. It's a very large club.


No thank you, I wanted a small watch and I will keep a small watch.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Ridwan could make you a bezel. I've been working on laser engraved SS bezel inserts, and I make sterile chapter rings, since the stock ones don't clear the indices on many aftermarket dials. However, the pricing on custom, 1 of a kind parts is well beyond what we're used to from Jake, Harold, and other suppliers that are dealing with large quantities from Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

childishthing said:


> I have a Seiko SKX013 and I'm wondering where I can get a few parts. I'd like to swap bezels, bezel insert, crystal, and hands. There seem to be a few sites that specialize in offering parts for the 007, but not for the 013. I'm looking forward to modifying my first watch, but the 007 watches are a bit big for my wrist.
> 
> Is there an online store I can order from, or someone specifically who specializes in 013 aftermarket parts?
> 
> ...


Coin-edge from Yobokies:


----------



## childishthing (Sep 11, 2014)

watchguy72 said:


> We will be supplying Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts for the SKX013 along with bezel rings as well in the very near future.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


We? I would be interested in one of those.



c5k0 said:


> Coin-edge from Yobokies:


That's the bezel I want. Where can I order one? Doesn't seem to be a website for Yobokies.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It definitely looks good, what about the insert? Would it be possible to get one like the stock but with white and orange markers? I also saw on youtube a guy with custom hands, one white and one orange instead of silver.


----------



## Chivas (Nov 1, 2016)

I've got the same problem.. I'm after this bezel-less look:








As far as I know it's only made for skx007?

I'm also interested in:
sapphire crystal (yobokies offers them)
orange seconds hand...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chivas said:


> I've got the same problem.. I'm after this bezel-less look:
> View attachment 12443947
> 
> 
> ...


Dr.Seikostein said he's thinking about it, if you write him perhaps you can convince him.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi watchguy72 of LCBI, may we please have one that : 
1. Fits the SKX013's stock bezel (flat design)
2. Colour Options: Black (like stock) and Deep Blue but in similar design to the stock one. 

When will this be available? Please show some love to SKX013 and their owners some love.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

watchguy72 said:


> We will be supplying Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts for the SKX013 along with bezel rings as well in the very near future.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I am currently thinking about buying a Seiko SKX013 myself and do some simple mods on it. I want to do mods on the Seiko SKX013 inspired by the Tudor Black Bay Blue (Bezel):

Below are the mods that I plan to do and in the following order (and slowly or when financial resources permit):

1. Buy a Seiko SKX013 (obviously) - £134.00

2. Change Bezel Insert to Dark Blue Ceramic Insert

3. Strapcode Oyster Bracelet

4. Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel

5. Crystaltimes CT082 Sapphire Crystal

Then if I want to, I can swap out the bracelet with a navy perlon.

I am interested to find out how this post will grow. There are many SKX013 I assume. Too bad the mod suppliers are not showing love here. But hopefully LCBI can help here in the near future.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

epicunderstatement said:


> I am currently thinking about buying a Seiko SKX013 myself and do some simple mods on it. I want to do mods on the Seiko SKX013 inspired by the Tudor Black Bay Blue (Bezel):
> 
> Below are the mods that I plan to do and in the following order (and slowly or when financial resources permit):
> 
> ...


Absolutely, you can count on us to help. Bezel Inserts along with a couple of other things for the SKX013 are already in the making.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I contacted Harold at yobokies and he showed three bezels and three inserts, I shared the pics because I think more people might be interested:

























Bezels cost $57, ceramic inserts 47.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cool! I like the top two - looks like the "Spectre" logo on the dial! Otherwise, I'm thinking "Rolex" homages? The "Tudor" homage looks great too! Any price on the dials?

Seems like a reasonable cost for a bezel and ceramic insert! Any idea on what he charges for labour? Anyway, it's great to see different mods for the 013 are available! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

No idea, bezels and inserts look nice, but too much Rolex homage for me, I would like 60 indexes on the insert.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Might want to look at this if your modding an 013
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-484.html#post18703569









The mod i talked about for the chapter ring was eventually installed into both mods.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

epicunderstatement said:


> Hi watchguy72 of LCBI, may we please have one that :
> 1. Fits the SKX013's stock bezel (flat design)
> 2. Colour Options: Black (like stock) and Deep Blue but in similar design to the stock one.
> 
> When will this be available? Please show some love to SKX013 and their owners some love.


I am showing the LOVE !!!!! That's why these are already in the making. The first one will be the Original Seiko Style Bezel Insert in Black followed by ??? You will have to stay tuned to find out as I cannot let the  out of the bag just yet. Oh the SUSPENSE !!!!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

epicunderstatement said:


> Hi watchguy72 of LCBI, may we please have one that :
> 1. Fits the SKX013's stock bezel (flat design)
> 2. Colour Options: Black (like stock) and Deep Blue but in similar design to the stock one.
> 
> When will this be available? Please show some love to SKX013 and their owners some love.


Please subscribe to our mailing list on our website www.lcbistore.com to stay up to date on our new and upcoming releases.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

I am looking for the president bracelet for the SKX013 but Strapcode doesn't have them.

Simple/Subtle Mods that I would like to do on my SKX013:

1. Change the bezel insert to navy blue - eBay for £10 Navy Color Replacement Bezel Insert For Scuba SKX013 Spare Parts | eBay

2. Swap the bracelet to president/endmill

3. Upgrade crystal to sapphire version

What do you guys think? The SKX013 looks better on a president bracelet than on an oyster IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

watchguy72 said:


> Please subscribe to our mailing list on our website www.lcbistore.com to stay up to date on our new and upcoming releases.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I was looking for one like the stock one but with white numbers from 20 to 60 and orange (like the dial's script) from 0 to 20...would it be feasible?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

See if yobokies or dagaz has anything for that model.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> See if yobokies or dagaz has anything for that model.


Yobokies yes, but Dagaz definitely no. I tried to ask him already bit the answer was no, they would not cater to the SKX013. Same vibe with DLW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> See if yobokies or dagaz has anything for that model.


Yobokies has three bezels, some inserts and hands, but mostly "homage" stuff.

If I want a Black Bay I get a real one.

BTW, today I finally received the Miltat (Strapcode) bracelet, that appears to be the only game in town for this watch.









It was painful to resize, the screws broke one of my screwdrivers but in the end I was victorious:









The bracelet is good quality, but the endlinks don't fit snug into the case, in particular the lower one has quite a lot of play...I assume it should be OK as it's aftermarket.

I also agree it should taper to 16 mm instead of 18mm , the clasp is too big for this small watch, but beggars can't be choosers.

Here a pic of the 013 along with another "small" (42mm but the dial size is the same) diver, the Sub300:


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Ebay bezel. I used some good old fashion bleach and some sunlight to fade the bezel. Here is a pic on a black sand beach, checking out some turtles.


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Following and very interested and would support the production of this part. 


cuthbert said:


> Dr.Seikostein said he's thinking about it, if you write him perhaps you can convince him.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

Strapcode seems to be of good quality for straps and bracelets


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

Do you want to try to request Strapcode to make a specific bracelet for your Seiko SKX013 watches? Tell them which bracelet will you choose for the Seiko models, add them to your wish list!

https://strapcode.wordpress.com/201...e-watchband-for-my-seiko-join-the-wish-lists/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

epicunderstatement said:


> Do you want to try to request Strapcode to make a specific bracelet for your Seiko SKX013 watches? Tell them which bracelet will you choose for the Seiko models, add them to your wish list!
> 
> https://strapcode.wordpress.com/201...e-watchband-for-my-seiko-join-the-wish-lists/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good idea: while their oyster bracelet is definitely good quality it's bulky for this watch, the ideal solution would be a 20mm jubilee bracelet taper to 16mm.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

For president bracelet (interim): I found one on Ebay. 20mm curved end links and tapers to 16mm at the buckle/clasp per item description:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172804717045

For cheaper oyster (not sure if it is the quality as from Strapcode): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/382003003225 
Tapers to 18mm at the clasp.

For anyone who would like an Engineer bracelet for the SKX013: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272590550924 
Does not taper at the clasp


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

In YouTube, I found a review of the cheap president bracelet bought from eBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272590558918

Review video: 




The two Issues that the reviewer pointed out on this bracelet were:

1. Only on side has the functionality to remove links for adjustments 
2. Clasp's other tri-fold parts are longer than the actual locking mechanism.

I think the two things you can do to address the issues that were pointed out with this Bracelet are:

1. As these are really cheap, you can buy another one of this bracelet/buy two of these and use the bracelet part that has the links that can have theirs pins removed. This will allow you to adjust them better to your liking.

2. Buy a better clasp: 



 one that has the part that has the same length as the locking mechanism of the clasp.

This the best solution for installing a president bracelet on the SKX013. Still cheaper and probably more convenient than buying from Strapcode (they don't have the Endmill bracelet for the SKX013 and if they did, it would be more expensive).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

I got my brand new Seiko SKX013 K2 in the post just yesterday and I absolutely love it!

The only thing that I don't like about it is the bracelet! It rattles AF and probably too "blingy" with polished middle of the jubilee bracelet. I wish Strapcode would make the Endmill President Bracelet for the SKX013. IMHO the SKX looks best on a president bracelet. I found one on EBay for cheap and I am considering buying one for my SKX013.

I also got a navy blue bezel insert for the SKX013. Please see the photo of it installed on my SKX013.









Next phase of the modding project is to change bracelet to a brushed finished president bracelet. But probably as an interim solution, I will brush finish the stock jubilee bracelet by hand using the old green Scotchbrite pad.

I am contemplating if I should also change stock hardlex crystal to Crystaltimes' CT082 with blue AR coating sapphire crystal.

Other than that, I plan to keep everything else as they are.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I would recommend the Strapcode Oyster bracelet, even if it doesn't taper to 16mm, the quality is good and compliments well the watch.

Personally I don't like blue coated sapphire and I would leave as it is or I would find a real AR coated sapphire...and I am waiting for Seikostein to complete his coin 013 bezel, possibly with an insert with white and orange numbers.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 12500551
> 
> 
> I would recommend the Strapcode Oyster bracelet, even if it doesn't taper to 16mm, the quality is good and compliments well the watch.
> ...


I also like the stock crystal. I guess if it gets scratched or shattered the it may be easy to replace it. I already asked Crystaltimes if they still have stocks of the flat sapphire crystal for the SKX013 and they said they stopped selling them as there were zero demand for it. What a shame. I just want the scratch resistance that sapphire crystal offers.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Reading this thread made me crave after SKX013 yet again. It'll be my 3rd.

Pic of my 2nd SKX013










And the first


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

m0tty said:


> Reading this thread made me crave after SKX013 yet again. It'll be my 3rd.
> 
> Pic of my 2nd SKX013
> 
> ...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Anyone know of a stainless blank chapter ring that's made for this watch (not a washer that I can polish)?


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

OK, I give up. 3rd SKX013, here I come!

This time, I think I'll put it on Strapcode oyster and Marathon rubber strap.



epicunderstatement said:


> View attachment 12502495


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

sportura said:


> This is why you will be selling your 013 and purchasing a 007 within the next 6 months.
> 
> Don't worry; you're not the first to go through this. It's a very large club.


I had my 007 for about a year until i finally figured out what size watches I wanted to be wearing - AND - almost two years ago traded my 007 for my 013 with another WUS member who was going the other way. 
I, and my 6.75" wrists, have never looked back. I would never want a 42mm watch again unless it was something very special and unusual. I hope more people check out the the 013, as it performs and looks just as great as its larger sibling.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

cave diver said:


> Anyone know of a stainless blank chapter ring that's made for this watch (not a washer that I can polish)?


Unless you're set on SS, aluminum is a lot easier to work with. I make them out of aluminum and delrin. You really can't see much of the chapter ring if you're trying to keep it off the dial markings & out of the way of indices for larger dials.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

subterfuge said:


> Unless you're set on SS, aluminum is a lot easier to work with. I make them out of aluminum and delrin. You really can't see much of the chapter ring if you're trying to keep it off the dial markings & out of the way of indices for larger dials.


That's interesting. Do you have any pics handy of a delrin chapter ring on a skx?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

note - I didn't mean larger dials (they still need a 28.5mm dial), just that the indices are pushed out toward the edges of the dial face.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

The President bracelet for my SKX013 has arrived. I just want to share my first impressions about it.

It has a substantial weight and solid feel to it. Certainly does not feel cheap at all. Although I haven't held or seen a bracelet from Strapcode, I would dare to say it may well be a very good alternative to it for its price. Strapcode does not even have a president bracelet for the SKX.

The bracelet from the end links is 20mm wide and tapers down to 16mm. Very nice indeed!

Probably the edge that Strapcode bracelet has over this are the solid end links and screw pins for the links. The end links of this one is hollow but fits the SKX013 perfectly.

This has been brushed finished very nicely which provides the SKX013 an understated elegance compared to the stock jubilee bracelet. So far I have not heard any rattling as well. But will provide an update regarding this after ample time of wearing it.









If there is one thing that I am not impressed about this bracelet, that would be the clasp. The finishing on the sides could do a little more. But this should not really be a problem as you can easily swap it to a better quality clasp. Now I am thinking of where to find a Seiko branded claps with 16mm width or perhaps have it engraved with the Seiko logo should I find it difficult to locate one.









All in all, I could confidently say that this is a solid choice for anyone who is looking to swap out their SKX013's stock jubilee bracelet with a president. 19.69 GBP / 26.68 USD you can't really go wrong.

I will post more photos once I have installed it on my watch.

Again here is the link to this bracelet should be interested: 20mm Solid Stainless Steel President Type Replacement Oyster Bracelet For SKX013 | eBay


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

Here it is..


----------



## pranab (Oct 15, 2017)

Where can I find a domed sapphire crystal and a red minute hand for SKX013 in the US?


----------



## bigdukesix (Apr 3, 2016)

The SKX013 chapter ring is made of plastic. With a little dremeling it's easy to reduce the inner diameter to the point where the ring is only a mm or so wide (careful....they are fragile). It then serves as a spacer which prevents the dial from floating up off the movement but allows just about any dial and hands to fit. The slimmed-down chapter ring disappears under the bezel so you can't really see it when the watch is re-assembled.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

sportura said:


> This is why you will be selling your 013 and purchasing a 007 within the next 6 months.
> 
> Don't worry; you're not the first to go through this. It's a very large club.


Good point. This makes me want to replace my 007 with a 013 less.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

stilren said:


> I had my 007 for about a year until i finally figured out what size watches I wanted to be wearing - AND - almost two years ago traded my 007 for my 013 with another WUS member who was going the other way.
> I, and my 6.75" wrists, have never looked back. I would never want a 42mm watch again unless it was something very special and unusual. I hope more people check out the the 013, as it performs and looks just as great as its larger sibling.


My GF stole my 013. I ended up buying a 2nd hand 007...I miss the 013 and I have to see her wearing it all the time (looks hot on her BTW)...sometimes when its on the desk or nightstand I slip it on to admire it....lovely watch...my 007 I got used to quickly...but the 013 fit better...I'm going to get her a bracelet for it as its on a perlon....I think I'll go w/the strapcode super oyster...looks very nice..


----------



## jjbennett (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd love a white ceramic bezel insert...sadly it appears that NO ONE does one whatsoever.
Not even for the 4205 which uses the same size bezel.
Sigh.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I've got my eyes on this watch.

Just to confirm....any of the SKX after market hands will fit, as with the 28.2mm dials, but the chapter ring would have to be removed if using the normal (bigger) SKX dials. Is that right?


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Thought I'd pass along an email back from yobokies recently when asking about SKX013 bezel mods:

Please see this ad for the custom bezels:
FS: Custom diver bezels for Seiko/Orient. New for 62mas, SKX031/013....
The ceramic inserts in here are US$49 each:
Ceramic Bezel Inserts For SKX013 by yobokies | Photobucket
For sale: Custom made stainless steel engraved bezel insert for SKX013 US$32 shipped by registered air mail. (Will fit stock or custom SKX013 bezels which is not included in the price)







Domed coated sapphire for SKX013: US$53
Installed on a DLC SKX013 mod with fixed bezel:







I've also picked up the all new SKX013 orange hands and price is US$28.







Orange SKX013 photo 013 orange.jpg 
Best,
Harold

*All my prices already include registered air mail postage only. All orders over US$250 must be shipped by faster/more secured EMS: US$30 for Asia, US$35 for USA, UK and most European Countries and US$40 (Italy) as required by Paypal. Insurance available at cost. (not responsible for lost in mail or held-up with customs)

Please visit my page for all the parts and watches: yobokies's Library | Photobucket
Paypal: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=FM9Q5GGHMMAZG&lc=US


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Wanna make sure the skx010 and SKX013 are practically the same watch correct? So a bezel from the 013 should fit? 

The watch has the original all steel bezel which I wanna swap out


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

My subtle modification, use the jubilee from a 007 on the 013 endlinks. The decreased taper makes a lot of difference. I wish Strapcode could work up a similar Super Oyster for me.

The other change, I prefer this second hand to the stock arrow. I like the little bubble of lume, circling the dial at night.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Just modded my SKX013 with a coin edge bezel from Yobokies and an OEM Pepsi insert. Really love how it turned out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan (Nov 7, 2012)

My skx013 mod









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Still enjoying this gem Harold "corrected" the second hand on for me! It's been running, non-stop for a couple years now with nary a need for adjustments other than date. I'd swear he regulated it!








I still have the first modification Harold did for me, way back when I started down this road. My first 007 too!








I like that red minute hand you've got in that last photo, I may be emailing him soon!!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

recapt said:


> Just modded my SKX013 with a coin edge bezel from Yobokies and an OEM Pepsi insert. Really love how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much nicer with the coin edge bezel!


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

hi guys, I'm in the mood for some bezel modding..
I've recently bought a strapcode oyster and now the factory bezel (and insert) make the watch feel a tiny bit off
so I'm looking for something that will give to my SKX013 a more balanced look


yobokies has some nice options but I'm not familiar with how one should approach him..
is he doing business via email only?
does he have some website where he showcase what he have to offer?


and since I'm here, I might as well ask you for some other bezel suggestions: anybody out there, other than yobokies?


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Delfino Furioso said:


> hi guys, I'm in the mood for some bezel modding..
> I've recently bought a strapcode oyster and now the factory bezel (and insert) make the watch feel a tiny bit off
> so I'm looking for something that will give to my SKX013 a more balanced look
> 
> ...


Emailing Yobokies (Harold) is the best and perhaps only way to connect with him. His email is [email protected]. I find that he is very friendly and prompt in his responses and if you tell him what you are looking for, he'll provide pics and links to what he has available along with pricing (payment is via PayPal). Typically if I email him before I go to bed (US time) a response will be waiting for me when I wake up.

As for other options, I reached out to several folks who I thought might have some additional bezels for the SKX013 a couple of months ago and if I remember correctly, no one else had any. Ymmv.

Good luck! Post pics once it's complete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F7LTHY (Dec 13, 2017)

Just got my watch in. Waiting on a few bezels to get shipped that im going to attempt to fade. Also waiting on a couple straps. I was wondering if anyone knew a good supplier for new hands i can install.


----------



## rx-79g (Jul 24, 2011)

I am pleasantly surprised folks are making mod parts for these. They are such nice compact watches, but relatively uncommon.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

F7LTHY said:


> Just got my watch in. Waiting on a few bezels to get shipped that im going to attempt to fade. Also waiting on a couple straps. I was wondering if anyone knew a good supplier for new hands i can install.


I am fairly confident that aftermarket hands sold for the 007 will fit just fine length-wise in the 013.

If you still have the 7s26 inside, then check out Dagaz, DLW, and Yobokies. Lots of options between those 3 (The first 2 have websites you can buy from, but your best bet with Yobokies is to email Harold with what you're looking for... see my post above for how to do that)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

got a custom bezel by Yobokies delivered today and I've just finished swapping it

I'm very pleased by the results as the submariner variant is slightly bigger (39mm maybe) than the stock bezel and give the watch a bit more presence
with this and the strapcode oyster my skx013 has achieved its final form


----------



## Melrose (Aug 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if someone makes a Tachymetre bezel for the 013? I’ve seen some non-tach bezelsI like I haven’t turned one up for the mid size model yet.

Also after a trident second hand...I think I saw one but not sure if it’ll fit the smaller size. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ammeh (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a Seiko style ceramic bezel insert for sale? Looked everywhere without any luck


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ammeh said:


> Does anyone have a Seiko style ceramic bezel insert for sale? Looked everywhere without any luck


LCBI odes, however, they're all out of stock at the moment. I emailed them to see when they would be getting more in, and they said it would be May. I believe therye redoing their bezels to Sapphire.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ammeh said:


> Does anyone have a Seiko style ceramic bezel insert for sale? Looked everywhere without any luck


LCBI carries them, however, they're all out of stock at the moment. I emailed them to see when they would be getting more in, and they said it would be May. I believe therye redoing their bezels to Sapphire.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I am currently waiting for all of the parts I ordered for my SKX013 to come in. I will be changing just about everything. Crystal, hands, day/date wheels, bezel, bezel insert, signed crown and I've already changed the stock Jubilee to a Strapcode Oyster. I'll post pics in this thread once I've finished modding it.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

A very informative thread. Just what I needed.
I just ordered a navy blue bezel for my SKX013K2 from;
Time Wise on Ebay. They have blue and blue and red.
Now I go to a watch strap store and buy several Natos with some blue in them.
You all probably know this, but, You Tube has several tutorials on removing the bezel and insert.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

epicunderstatement said:


> I got my brand new Seiko SKX013 K2 in the post just yesterday and I absolutely love it!
> 
> The only thing that I don't like about it is the bracelet! It rattles AF and probably too "blingy" with polished middle of the jubilee bracelet. I wish Strapcode would make the Endmill President Bracelet for the SKX013. IMHO the SKX looks best on a president bracelet. I found one on EBay for cheap and I am considering buying one for my SKX013.
> 
> ...


The blue bezel gives a very nice look. I just ordered one from eBay.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just ordered a coin edge bezel and chapter ring from Yobokies for the 013. The only part Im missing that I cannot order yet is the bezel insert from LCBI, but I will do the other mods now when they arrive and just add the bezel insert later when theyre available.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that Seiko puts out a very good SKX, especially for how much you pay.
Are the after market bezel inserts you buy online, such as from eBay, of good quality, or at least as good as the original?
I just ordered a blue and it's so inexpensive and the photo doesn't look very clear.
I would prefer a ceramic insert but for the 013 can't find any.


----------



## Ammeh (Aug 26, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> LCBI carries them, however, they're all out of stock at the moment. I emailed them to see when they would be getting more in, and they said it would be May. I believe therye redoing their bezels to Sapphire.


I meant someone here cuz I can see tha LCBI are out of stock but thanks anyway


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> I contacted Harold at yobokies and he showed three bezels and three inserts, I shared the pics because I think more people might be interested:
> 
> View attachment 12459557
> 
> ...


Loving that one and the bezelless from a few posts above!


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

What!? No chapter rings? And, where did the red dot come from.
Anyway, not sure that I like the blue bezel insert mod. What do YOU think?







I think they looks cleaner without the chapter rings.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Chivas said:


> I've got the same problem.. I'm after this bezel-less look:
> View attachment 12443947
> 
> 
> ...


My bezel-less look!


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the blue bezel mod but I also like chapter rings. I feel that chapter rings add depth. Black and blue work well together.

In the end, it only matters that you like it. You want to look at your wrist and smile.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the blue bezel mod but I also like chapter rings. I feel that chapter rings add depth. Black and blue work well together.

In the end, it only matters that you like it. You want to look at your wrist and smile.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

billiybop said:


> What!? No chapter rings? And, where did the red dot come from.
> Anyway, not sure that I like the blue bezel insert mod. What do YOU think?
> View attachment 13982955
> 
> I think they looks cleaner without the chapter rings.


Love the blue insert, could you send me a link to where you purchased it from?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

billiybop said:


> What!? No chapter rings? And, where did the red dot come from.
> Anyway, not sure that I like the blue bezel insert mod. What do YOU think?
> View attachment 13982955
> 
> I think they looks cleaner without the chapter rings.


Love the blue insert, could you send me a link to where you purchased it from?


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Love the blue insert, could you send me a link to where you purchased it from?


time wise on eBay. I have a red dial ordered that I'll put in the other skx013.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Ammeh (Aug 26, 2010)

If someone has an oem 013 bezel lying around I’ll be interested in buying


----------



## Ammeh (Aug 26, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just ordered a coin edge bezel and chapter ring from Yobokies for the 013. The only part Im missing that I cannot order yet is the bezel insert from LCBI, but I will do the other mods now when they arrive and just add the bezel insert later when theyre available.


Im interested if you want to sell the original bezel


----------



## xtrafoamylatte (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

My current modded 013, as mentioned earlier in this thread, with Yobokies coin edge bezel and LCBI ceramic 12-hr insert.










I'm looking forward to trying the upcoming Crystaltimes coin edge bezel, which looks more traditional and not sloped like the Yobokies one:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bxoso5An3Kb/

That plus the fairly recent LCBI sapphire Seiko style insert will be a fun additional bezel.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BwA_FngnJ_M/

Anyone else looking forward to trying this combo?


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

trhall said:


> I'm looking forward to trying the upcoming Crystaltimes coin edge bezel, which looks more traditional and not sloped like the Yobokies one:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bxoso5An3Kb/


This is the bezel that I have been waiting for!!! I have an extra OEM insert that I will use once the bezel is release. Super stoked.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

billiybop said:


> What!? No chapter rings? And, where did the red dot come from.
> Anyway, not sure that I like the blue bezel insert mod. What do YOU think?
> View attachment 13982955
> 
> I think they looks cleaner without the chapter rings.


The blue insert looks amazing. Where did you get it?


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know where I can find a ruby double dome sapphire crystal 28mm for the skx013 , 
all that is available is clear and blue, been looking for others colours, but no luck. do you know. Or are who going to sell them.
thanks and regards Ric


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

doubled


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

Is there a yellow second hand out there that would fit this?


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

have you got any details.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry for bringing this back from the dead but has there ever been a red AR crystal for the SKX013?


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Not that I know of. Crystal Times or Namoki Mods are usually the best bet for 013 crystals but no red ar as of yet, though you could bump a request. Crystal Times def has an ear to the ground for that kind of stuff. One Second Closer produces a lot of red ar but nothing for the 013. Best of luck out there!


----------

